# frame off topic



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

here is the updated progress on my 89 fleetwood frame i got the center sides(outside)wraped with 1\4 flat stock and i rewelded the factory seams(thanks to bigdoe and timdog)i seen there pics of the frame there doing so if you see something i am missing let me know


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

here`s what i started with


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

looks straight..how long did it take you to pull the frame off..i gonna be starting that pretty soon..lookin to see how long of a road trip im gonna be on..thanks peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

it took me about 3 straight 18 hour days to take it off the frame only cause this was my first frame off


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

you got any do's and dont's for me..pro's con's something..mine is only a 83 2 door..im rippin the front end off to do th euro front, also im taking the motor out along with the transmission..and interior will be sent to my buddy's shop....so what else would i need to disconnect..? thanks for your help.. peace


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Pics of the Radillac were taken by Da 216 Boricua. LOL! well I laughed at first, but hes doin it, the right way, frame off! more pics coming soon!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 17 2006, 09:03 PM~4644744
> *here is the updated progress on my 89 fleetwood frame i got the center sides(outside)wraped with 1\4 flat stock and i rewelded the factory seams(thanks to bigdoe and timdog)i seen there pics of the frame there doing  so if you see something i am missing let me know
> *


did you weld that shit outside


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 17 2006, 08:44 PM~4645274
> *did you weld that shit outside
> *


yes cause my van is in the garage butt it will go in there by the weekend


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 17 2006, 08:17 PM~4644932
> *you got any do's and dont's for me..pro's con's something..mine is only a 83 2 door..im rippin the front end off to do th euro front, also im taking the motor out along with the transmission..and interior will be sent to my buddy's shop....so what else would i need to disconnect..? thanks for your help.. peace
> *


with as old as your car is i would drill a small hole along the top of were the body mounts go in (like the one that gose under the trunk drill a small hole inside over top of it)and spray some lube to help losen the mount bolt make sure to unhook the fuel lines, brake master cyclinder,eme brake cable, and unplug the main wire harrnece on the fire wall,steering shaft, shifter bar,


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

looks good so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks . it`s always nice when a lady thinks a mans work looks good lol j\k


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 17 2006, 10:10 PM~4644839
> *it took me about 3 straight 18 hour days to take it off the frame only cause this was my first frame off
> *


3 18 hour days? I did mine a little at a time, in September I pulled the engine and rebuilt it and chromed it out, then trans, then clip etc. 

Looking good. 

I wish I was man enough to try to wrap my own shit, I hired the pros..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

i really like to at least try doing things myself at first cause there is no shops in my area that do lowriders


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: to you homie. 

Lets us know how it turns out...:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

is that a plasma cutter your holding in your avitar?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

don't look to bad 4 a white boy from da sticks  
when you gonna start on mine :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

when are you going to stop slacking you should of had that bitch off the frame months ago hoe!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 18 2006, 09:52 PM~4653198
> *when are you going to stop slacking you should of had that bitch off the frame months ago hoe!
> *


hey we all can't be ballers
now can we??


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

shit iam the brokest mutha fucka in toledo right now those back taxes are a bitch


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

fuck man all this $10 - $20
engine bolts here
chrome shit there 
is fuck'n kill'n me *****







but the chrome'd out candy gold engine 
is almost done dawg
it's just going real slow



progress will speed up at the end of the month
welfare checks a comming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 18 2006, 08:50 PM~4653189
> *is that a plasma cutter your holding in your avitar?
> *



LOL, no its a Glock 30 w a beam.... :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Jan 18 2006, 09:02 PM~4653285
> *fuck man all this $10 - $20
> engine bolts here
> chrome shit there
> ...



What color gold? Spanish Gold? Thats is my shit... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657424
> *LOL, no its a Glock 30 w a beam.... :biggrin:
> *


it is scaring me cause it is pointed at me lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657424
> *LOL, no its a Glock 30 w a beam.... :biggrin:
> *


 least u wont misss.. or at least u shouldnt.
lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

i got the passenger side of the center rail (inside) boxed in today going to do the driverside tomarrow i will post pics as i take them . i also need to cutt out the rear aches i got some 5\16th`s thick steel to do them just don`t have the funds to get them plasma cut so iam waiting on my buddy to get them torched out


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 18 2006, 06:50 PM~4653189
> *is that a plasma cutter your holding in your avitar?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(NaptownSwangin @ Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM)
not quite
has more of a orange tone to it  
[attachmentid=431043]


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

stop showing that fake ass money lol!!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 21 2006, 12:52 AM~4670784
> *stop showing that fake ass money lol!!
> *


blow me ass clown!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

well i finally got back to work on the frame i have the bridge welded in and the rear archs done also plated the inside of the rear frame near the gas tank 3\4 of the fame is done all i have to do is box in the front frome the fire wll forward also i made my upper trailing arm drop mounts .i will post pics as soon as 216boricua gets his act together :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

some one post something


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LRGDCPL (Jan 24, 2006)

hey dude its florida is that what a frame wrap is supposed to look like what is the next plan chrome or powder coat


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

chrome for the arms and such butt iam doing the frame with the factory red that the car is already painted


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

chrome undies will be something i will do over the summer as i get the money to do it .i just want to roll it this summer and come out killin em


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

those pics just reminded me how much i fucking hate rain.



:angry:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2006, 10:35 PM~4754223
> *those pics just reminded me how much i fucking hate rain.
> :angry:
> *


and we have pleanty of it here
but it has been a very mild winter this year :biggrin: 






so far :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

fuck this cold weather .i wish w had florida`s weather with out the damn hurricans so we can roll all year


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 2 2006, 04:08 AM~4756557
> *fuck this cold weather .i wish w had florida`s weather with out the damn hurricans so we can roll all year
> *


no bullshit....it's fuckin cold as hell here in vegas.....was like 70 today :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2006, 05:30 AM~4756580
> *no bullshit....it's fuckin cold as hell here in vegas.....was like 70 today  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2006, 06:30 AM~4756580
> *no bullshit....it's fuckin cold as hell here in vegas.....was like 70 today :biggrin:
> *




fucker :angry: lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

why dont you just finish that raddilac already and get it over with! gay guy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: yes you 216boricua lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

i should have new pics in about 1\2hour :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 4 2006, 05:17 PM~4776507
> *i should have new pics in about 1\2hour :thumbsup:
> *


DID YOU GET YOUR BODY MOUNTS YET? I GOT MINE FROM JEGS, THE HYPERFLEX ONES $114.00 FOR A SET FROM ENERGY SUSPENSION, I SHOULD GET THE BODY BACK ON NEXT WEEK


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 2 2006, 03:08 AM~4756557
> *fuck this cold weather .i wish w had florida`s weather with out the damn hurricans so we can roll all year
> *


thats what you think,100 degree weather is no fun,or the random thunder storms that creep up on you


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

I sent your pics, post them so everyone can see the secret hopper! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

yea right this is not a hopper at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

here are the long awaited pics. enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

here is a pic of the bridge


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

here is the upper trailing arm drop mounts


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

here are a few more :biggrin: this is the inside of the rear near the gas tank


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

few more :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

i used 5\16`s on the rear archs and 3\16`s on the inside near the gas tank and 1\4 to make the upper trailing arm drop mounts


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

i need to get a set of those prohopper adjustable trailing arms


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

and a slip yoke drive shaft


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

this gray stuff you see here is por15 i came in silver so thats what iam putting on the frame before i paint it


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

black magic cutty showed me this sweet a$$ slip yoke :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

as soon as black magic cutty get back with me on a price i think iam buying one


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

looks like there is alot of play in it


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

is it 4 the secret hopper?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT read it homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HOW MANY INCHES IS THAT SLIP YOKE? I NEEDS ONE. IS THAT THE ONE BLACK MAGIC SELLS?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

were the red is i think i need to put a solid 1inch bar there to keep the bridge from bending cause i am mounting the chains there


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 5 2006, 08:11 AM~4780421
> *HOW MANY INCHES IS THAT SLIP YOKE? I NEEDS ONE. IS THAT THE ONE BLACK MAGIC SELLS?
> *


not sure but black magic cutty posted this pic on my other forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Post them pics I sent you bioch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

here are some more :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

instead of useing a 1inch thick bar i just used a length of 1\4 thich angle to stop the bridge from bending


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

here is were i boxed in the side frame rail


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

nice runs, id hate to see one of your paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

pulled the motor off the frame today. i have the rear of the frame DONE!!! so iam starting on the front


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 7 2006, 08:27 PM~4797707
> *pulled the motor off the frame today. i have the rear of the frame DONE!!! so iam starting on the front
> *


***** GOTS TO GET MOVE'N
YOU STILL GOTS TO DO MINE :biggrin:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 6 2006, 07:16 PM~4790638
> *here is were i boxed in the side frame rail
> *


You aint worried about your floor pans hitting the reinforcement? How are you going to run your brake and fuel lines?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Feb 8 2006, 05:38 PM~4805915
> *You aint worried about your floor pans hitting the reinforcement? How are you going to run your brake and fuel lines?
> *


most of the frames i have seen on this site are done the same on the side rails as for the brake and fuel line iam running them through the frame


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low94ford (Jan 15, 2006)

The frame looks good when you get time you can work on mine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low94ford_@Feb 11 2006, 03:27 PM~4827614
> *The frame looks good when you get time you can work on mine.
> *


4 sho!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

i got the front spring pockets done just waiting on geting the front templates cut out then i can weld them on


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

who took those pics, they look sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

hey slick i think i'm going to keep the caddy
do you think you could help me fix the 
left spring pocket maybe this comming weekend
let me know dawg


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

the drive wheel that runs the wire through the handle striped out on me tonight with only 2 small areas to weld if i could finish them the frame would be complete so as of right now i need to get it fixed to finish the damn thing .fucking cheap welder :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

i also dumped my p.o.r.15 all over the floor fuck it there`s another $35 for a quart of it


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 12 2006, 03:03 PM~4833128
> *i got the front spring pockets done just waiting on geting the front templates cut out then i can weld them on
> *


sup *****


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

sup


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

what it dew rick 
i see you reading


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

yup im here lol


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

damn this shit gonna be 7 pages :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

yup as soon as I get over there and take more pics for hoss


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

to the top nikka


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

whad up nikka`s


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

hey rick i need an fenner style pumphead 
and a no. 11 marcozzi do you got any?? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

TWO WELD TO GO AND MY WELDER FUCKS UP .MAN IAM SO FUCKING PISSED


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

nah all I got is a couple 8s i think


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Feb 18 2006, 09:58 PM~4876912
> *hey rick i need an fenner style pumphead
> and a no. 11 marcozzi  do you got any?? :uh:
> *


and a chrome motor


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

whad up krewl-tee


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

dont got no motots right now


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

oh shit page 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2006, 09:58 PM~4876918
> *TWO WELD TO GO AND MY WELDER FUCKS UP .MAN IAM SO FUCKING PISSED
> *


can use mine
it'll do that sheet metal you using


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

gotta go


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

whad up coco73.i see ya reading.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Peace!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Peace!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Peace!!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216 BORICUA_@Feb 18 2006, 10:01 PM~4876942
> *Peace!!
> *


c-ya


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

wtf


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

yea i got that sheet metal it`s better than that tin foil you got oh wait you don`t even have that to start with lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

that was crazy i didnt write it 3 times


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216 BORICUA_@Feb 18 2006, 10:01 PM~4876948
> *wtf
> *


over poster


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

oh ok im out peace!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2006, 10:02 PM~4876950
> *yea i got that sheet metal it`s better than that tin foil you got oh wait you don`t even have that to start with lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats right bitch
i am the under reinfoced spring pocket killer

























*****


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Feb 18 2006, 07:03 PM~4876965
> *thats right bitch
> i am the under reinfoced spring pocket killer
> *****
> *


wtf dose that mean :cheesy:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2006, 10:05 PM~4876973
> *wtf dose that mean :cheesy:
> *


look at the way the lac sits 
you tell me 
:uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

ur lac or mine cause as of now mine is about 5 feet in the air :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

it`s ready for those 28`s. NOT!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2006, 10:07 PM~4876986
> *ur lac or mine cause as of now mine is about 5 feet in the air :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mine


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

awww shit ***** page 8


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

pags mutha facking 8


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)




----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

nice job man , hows the front coming along?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 19 2006, 07:29 PM~4883624
> *nice job man , hows the front coming along?
> *


fronts done. i got my welder working long enough to finish it.so all i got to do now is paint it


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

sweet shit, can't wait to see it when its done. we will all ave to cruize this summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Why did you made that ramp on the C-channel did you ran out?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I just had to stop and say whats up. Keep up the good work and I'll see you out this summer


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

hey did you get that box
from fed ex yet ?? :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 25 2006, 06:24 AM~4925107
> *Why did you made that ramp on the C-channel did you ran out?
> *


i did that to help better support the weight that is going in the trunk just to have more of a welded area


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Feb 25 2006, 10:46 PM~4929118
> *I just had to stop and say whats up.  Keep up the good work and I'll see you out this summer
> *


who`s this clown?


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for the magic mexican with a screw driver  


keep up the good work homie


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

This clown will out hop your crac a lac so get it done. Lets see what its got. If you need any help gettin that thing to hop call Rick, He'll show you how its done. Do you know who I am yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Feb 27 2006, 08:36 AM~4936582
> *This clown will out hop your crac a lac so get it done.  Lets see what its got.  If you need any help gettin that thing to hop call Rick, He'll show you how its done.  Do you know who I am yet
> *


yea i know who ya are and i don`t plan on out hopping anyone i just want a killer 3-wheel :biggrin: if it hops then thats just an added bonus


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 27 2006, 06:35 AM~4936188
> *TTT for the magic mexican with a screw driver
> keep up the good work homie
> *


what the fuck is that supose to mean :uh:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Feb 27 2006, 08:36 AM~4936582
> *This clown will out hop your crac a lac so get it done.  Lets see what its got.  If you need any help gettin that thing to hop call Rick, He'll show you how its done.  Do you know who I am yet
> *


yeah dont worry hoss, I teach you how its done :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

page 9 biotch!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Feb 18 2006, 10:03 PM~4876965
> *thats right bitch
> i am the under reinfoced spring pocket killer
> *****
> *


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....


Thats my signature fucker...lol


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 27 2006, 05:26 PM~4939504
> *what the fuck is that supose to mean :uh:
> *




you don't remember, The summer when you had to pull the screw driver out and hit the distributor cap, to get the white cutless running.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 27 2006, 10:25 PM~4942209
> *you don't remember, The summer when you had to pull the screw driver out and hit the distributor cap, to get the white cutless running.
> *


yea i remember butt dude iam not mexican :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 27 2006, 05:19 AM~4935980
> *i did that to help better support the weight that is going in the trunk just to have more of a welded area
> *


cool I thought you ran out of C- Channel then added the plates too make contact with the frame. So you added angle line on the edge uh to reinforce did it ever bend before? Just asking cause I've done a couple of C- channels setups but never did all that. just asking for the future...


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 28 2006, 05:10 AM~4943589
> *yea i remember butt dude iam not mexican :biggrin:
> *



okkkk ******!

anyways how is the ride comeing


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 28 2006, 05:46 AM~4943721
> *cool I thought you ran out of C- Channel then added the plates too make contact with the frame. So you added angle line on the edge uh to reinforce  did it ever bend before? Just asking cause I've done a couple of C- channels setups but never did all that. just asking for the future...
> *


i just thought that beings i have the frame off i might as well reinforce the hell out of the bridge so i don`t end up fixing it later down the road cause i beat the shit out of cars :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

THE FRAME IS READY TO GO ACK UNDER THE CAR THIS COMING WEEKEND!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

so i heard this weekend is gonna be shitty :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 28 2006, 07:07 PM~4948753
> *so i heard this weekend is gonna be shitty :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i don`t give a shit iam puting that frame under the body even if it snows!! :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 1 2006, 05:01 AM~4951419
> *i don`t give a shit iam puting that frame under the body even if it snows!! :biggrin:
> *




woa no need for the attitude there buster!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 28 2006, 02:39 PM~4946218
> *i just thought that beings i have the frame off i might as well reinforce the hell out of the bridge so i don`t end up fixing it later down the road cause i beat the shit out of cars :biggrin:
> *


cool are you running chains?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 1 2006, 11:24 AM~4953124
> *cool are you running chains?
> *


all depends if it will pause on three just from the weight of the batterys butt more than likely i will be puting chains on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

ttt for ****


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 05:32 PM~4955823
> *ttt for ****
> *


  your mama!!!


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

you want her? your sick, shes 310.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

if you don`t like what you see then keep your mouth shut and buzz off!!!!!!


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

fuck u


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 06:03 PM~4955957
> *fuck u
> *


those are some pretty big words for you to post ah!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT for toledo ridaz


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

that caddy is the shit i like it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

hey" hosscutlas "what kind of welder do you got! also how thick of metal you using on that frame


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i got a chicago electric 200amp runs on 220v i used 5\16th`s on the rear archs and 1\4 on the rest of the frame


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 2 2006, 06:11 PM~4962737
> *i got a chicago electric 200amp runs on 220v i used 5\16th`s on the rear archs and 1\4 on the rest of the frame
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

the frame is completly done it`s going back under the body this saturday


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

ANYONE WANA COME HELP ME !! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

216 boricua is sending me pics of the frame completed so i will post them as soon as i get them :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

pics sent check your e-mail


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

here you go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

more


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

here the last and my most favorite pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i guess my tranny was a little thirsty so it grabed a bottle od gatorade :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

The pics I took are sooo great, that Im outta words!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

but the frame looks good too


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216 BORICUA_@Mar 2 2006, 08:02 PM~4963718
> *The pics I took are sooo great, that Im outta words!
> *


then shut the fuck up lol :roflmao:


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice frame!!!! Did you rattle can that. What setup you puttin on that caddi?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

sit on this :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

page 11


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 08:03 PM~4963742
> *Nice frame!!!!  Did you rattle can that.  What setup you puttin on that caddi?
> *


yes i sprayed it with the duplicolor metal specs i didn`t have the funds to get regular paint plus it`s gonna get messed up anyway iam running 3 pumps 12 batterys 1 fatboy to the front with 8 batterys on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i need a set of those prohopper adjustable trailing arms


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thought you weren't gonna hop it. What's the 8 batteries for. I was just woundering because I have 4 fatboys that are brand now didn't know if you would want them or not.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Why didn't you just get it powder coated . It looks like it would of helped where your at ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

what do you want for one? my boy bob needs some pumps he might buy them all if the price is right


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

make some


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 2 2006, 08:18 PM~4963846
> *Why didn't you just get it powder coated . It looks like it would of helped where your at ?
> *


like i said before my funds are kinda low still tryin to catch up from when i got robbed butt iam in toledo ohio


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 08:20 PM~4963861
> *make some
> *


my fabricating skills are very limited i`d rather buy them lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

the server on this website is a pile of shit every 2 mins it crashs


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

so josh are you coming out with that s-10 this year or is it still in the making?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm still building that on but I have one to beat on for the summer.


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm still building that one but I have one to beat on for the summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

cool !


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i think I'm gonna put a wishbone setup under the back instead of the 4 link. I'd post you guys some pics but I'm a new user and it won't let me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

send them to me i can post them for you!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what would you give me for those pumps?


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 08:42 PM~4964032
> *what would you give me for those pumps?
> *


iam not even sure i only paid $200 for mine and i can get them at that price all day


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

PM me your e mail


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I put them in that s 10 for now but I can put my hi lows in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

sent


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

did u get them


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

yep i will post them in your 4-link topic


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

so what do you think the pumps are worth? Without the dumps and adexs


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what up slick


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 10:07 PM~4964679
> *so what do you think the pumps are worth?  Without the dumps and adexs
> *


not sure


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

what up chop!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

chopshop do you know of a place that sell the 175\70r14`s with a white wall?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 2 2006, 10:42 PM~4964964
> *:roflmao:
> *


oh shit that was supose to be a TTT not a :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

black magic sells this slip yoke unit for like $240 i think iam getting one of these!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what do you want a standard white wall or 1 in


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what do you want that slip yoke for


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:00 PM~4965142
> *what do you want a standard white wall or 1 in
> *


standard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:01 PM~4965156
> *what do you want that slip yoke for
> *


cause went the rear end gose up it pushes the drive shaft into the trans and don`t let the rear go as high as it should


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

either that or i need to get the drive shaft shortened by 1 inch or 1 1\2inch


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what size cylinders you putin in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

14`s for know or if it gets a good 3-wheel i will keep them


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

ask slick62 if he can get you a tire


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

who?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i had 14's in my caddi and the 3 was ok


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

see ok just isn`t gonna cut it for me :roflmao:


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

how many batt u runnin


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i want to be able to set my front tire on the roof of another car while on 3! bamm!!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

y


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:16 PM~4965331
> *how many batt u runnin
> *


12 batterys total


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:17 AM~4965346
> *12 batterys total
> *


4 to a pump


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i might only run 6 to the front then 3 to each of the rear


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:20 AM~4965380
> *i might only run 6 to the front then 3 to each of the rear
> *


thats what i would do


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i need to get some of those aircraft noids so i don`t pop them all the time like i did in my cutty


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm runnin 4 pumps 16 batt on that truck


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:21 AM~4965392
> *i need to get some of those aircraft noids so i don`t pop them all the time like i did in my cutty
> *


what are those


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

for hopping or dancing or both cause i seen you got big ass strokes in the back


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

slick62 hoss needs a tire for his caddy can you get one or not


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:23 PM~4965413
> *what are those
> *


i think prohopper sells them there heavyduty and big like there from a semi truck or something


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:25 AM~4965431
> *i think prohopper sells them there heavyduty and big like there from a semi truck or something
> *


y not run a block


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

thats what i run


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

those presolite blocks! fuck that i`ve seen those damn things catch on fire in rians cutty they burn up all the time


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:28 AM~4965456
> *those presolite blocks! fuck that i`ve seen those damn things catch on fire in rians cutty they burn up all the time
> *


ive had those on like 8 of my cars and never fucked one up


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

i had 4 noids from autozone on the fatboy pump in my cutty the only time they fucked up was when i hit the switches on low batterys


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:29 AM~4965469
> *i had 4 noids from autozone on the fatboy pump in my cutty the only time they fucked up was when i hit the switches on low batterys
> *


thats what fucks solnoids up is low voltage. there are 3 noids in a block but the standard noid is 12 volts the ones a block are 24 volts


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:31 PM~4965485
> *thats what fucks solnoids up is low voltage.  there are 3 noids in a block but the standard noid is 12 volts the ones a block are 24 volts
> *


if we ran more than 3 batterys to each pump on rians cutty thats when the noids burned up


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:32 AM~4965496
> *if we ran more than 3 batterys to each pump on rians cutty thats when the noids burned up
> *


he had another problem then like a ground sounds like to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

thats what i was thinking . i will check all that out when i redo his bridge


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

don`t you work in the morning


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

so whats up with the club u in or what


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 2 2006, 11:38 PM~4965537
> *so whats up with the club u in or what
> *


do you realy need to ask that question :biggrin:


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i work 2 on 2 off shit i have the weekend off


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

shit i dont even know whats up anymore


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

2 hours on then 2 hour off or 2 days on and 2 days off


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 3 2006, 01:39 AM~4965556
> *shit i dont even know whats up anymore
> *


mike and i talk all the time but eddie dont call much


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:40 AM~4965563
> *2 hours on  then 2 hour off or 2 days on and 2 days off
> *


days


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

sounds like a cool shift were do you work at?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

iam on vaction for friday so i stay up late so the fucking haters won`t try breaking in my garage again


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:43 AM~4965583
> *sounds like a cool shift were do you work at?
> *


Poly foam in fremont we make vinyl siding for houses


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

page 15


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

iam still at the uniform place we just bought out a competior so we got almost double the accounts we had


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

well im out so i can get up early and work on the truck. later


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:52 AM~4965656
> *iam still at the uniform place we just bought out a competior so we got almost double the accounts we had
> *


thats cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

hit me up tomarrow cause iam going to try to get rick to take pics of me droping the body on the frame .later


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice upper a-arm mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 3 2006, 08:17 AM~4966870
> *Nice upper a-arm mounts.  :biggrin:
> *


well thanks even though i copied it from you and bigdoe it looked very strong plus easy to do


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 12:25 PM~4967248
> *well thanks even though i copied it from you and bigdoe it looked very strong plus easy to do
> *


 :biggrin: 

If done right there is no way for it to mess up.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 3 2006, 01:41 AM~4964958
> *what up chop!
> *


what up mike :biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 01:57 AM~4965111
> *black magic sells this slip yoke unit for like $240 i think iam getting one of these!
> *


i make my own


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 12:07 AM~4965228
> *cause went the rear end gose up it pushes the drive shaft into the trans and don`t let the rear go as high as it should
> *


do it,, you'll love it.... made my life so much easier :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 5 2006, 09:11 AM~4780421
> *HOW MANY INCHES IS THAT SLIP YOKE? I NEEDS ONE. IS THAT THE ONE BLACK MAGIC SELLS?
> *



8,,,yes


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 3 2006, 05:12 PM~4970776
> *8,,,yes
> *


so ther is different sises ! whats the difference


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 3 2006, 08:15 PM~4971912
> *so ther is different sises ! whats the difference
> *


the ones i've been getting are 8... haven't asked, but i beleive he could make them with more slip if needed...
just depends on your lock up, where your mounts are and so on.........


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 3 2006, 10:37 PM~4972787
> *the ones i've been getting are 8... haven't asked, but i beleive he could make them with more slip if needed...
> just depends on your lock up, where your mounts are and so on.........
> *


 :thumbsup: i plan on running 14 in the rear its a g-body!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 4 2006, 11:25 AM~4974607
> *ttt
> *


body back on yet slacker :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

it`s on just got to tow it back to the crib


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Nice upper a-arm mounts. 





> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2006, 12:25 PM~4967248
> *well thanks even though i copied it from you and bigdoe it looked very strong plus easy to do
> *


gee timmay that looks like the convrsation we had after i saw does mounts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt for my homie


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

HossCutlass you're looking good playah... 
One question though why didn't you reinforce the top of the frame?


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

YEAH hoss why didnt you reinforce the top mayne!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 8 2006, 07:43 AM~5000170
> *HossCutlass you're looking good playah...
> One question though why didn't you reinforce the top of the frame?
> *


you know i never realy thought about that butt at the time it just didn`t seem to be an area that needed it. i plated the top on the front half of the frame .also i didn`t want the body siting any higher off the frame than it already is.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 8 2006, 02:29 PM~5002434
> *you know i never realy thought about that butt at the time it just didn`t seem to be an area that needed it. i plated the top on the front half of the frame .also  i didn`t want the body siting any higher off the frame than it already is.
> *


don't you have body mounts on that car....
Hey you still got time playah


----------



## Hotdog87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Any more pics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

yea the mounts are on butt the body is already back on the frame and bolted tight .


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hotdog87_@Mar 8 2006, 02:34 PM~5002489
> *Any more pics?
> *


well i got to get my boy over here to get some more butt as soon as he dose i will post them a.s.a.p.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 8 2006, 02:34 PM~5002494
> *yea the mounts are on butt the body is already back on the frame and bolted tight .
> *


So I guess that its too late it all good you already know for the next frame off.
Good shit mang I'll start mine this upcoming fall


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

i think it will be ok if the tops aren`t done cause i don`t plan on beating the shit out of this car


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

He should of plated the top of the frame. Every place there is body mount that is a stress point. The frame will start to crack in those spots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 8 2006, 02:51 PM~5002611
> *He should of plated the top of the frame.  Every place there is body mount that is a stress point.  The frame will start to crack in those spots.
> *


like an ass crack lol :roflmao:


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've seem some f##ked up frames out in the area because of that u know one too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 8 2006, 02:52 PM~5002623
> *I've seem some f##ked up frames out in the area because of that u know one too.
> *


who? mike jones


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

over all having some reinforcement is better than none and homeboy did a hell of a job with the main places that tend to brake. like the rear spring pockets and front plus the rear arches


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 8 2006, 02:53 PM~5002626
> *who? mike jones
> *


yep. He's on here all the time. Think about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 8 2006, 02:54 PM~5002632
> *over all having some reinforcement is better than none and homeboy did a hell of a job with the main places that tend to brake. like the rear spring pockets and front plus the rear arches
> *


thanks man that means alot to me !


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

It does look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 8 2006, 02:55 PM~5002649
> *It does look good :thumbsup:
> *


thankx


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

is it done yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

post them pics of that heap, I sent you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

here are pics of the body back on the frame


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

lookin good homie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 9 2006, 02:40 PM~5010248
> *lookin good homie
> *


why thank you i have been watching my figure :roflmao:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

hahaha smartass, hey i got some good news mayne! hit me up in a pm


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

bitch gonna be clean


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

now throw dem daytons 
on that bitch *****


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

awww shit page 18 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

ttt-4sho


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 9 2006, 02:29 PM~5010120
> *here are pics of the body back on the frame
> *


Fucking sweet mang real fucking sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT *****


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 14 2006, 08:21 AM~5044969
> *TTT *****
> *


hurry it up dawg 
the chevy frame awaits :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Mar 14 2006, 05:07 PM~5047746
> *hurry it up dawg
> the chevy frame awaits :biggrin:
> *


you can`t rush when it comes to perfection :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Mar 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5047746
> *hurry it up dawg
> the chevy frame awaits :biggrin:
> *


what a ***. sell that fucking junk ass vert for scrap :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haterkilla_@Mar 14 2006, 07:59 PM~5048935
> *what a ***. sell that fucking junk ass vert for scrap :roflmao:
> *


?who`s this nikka?


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 14 2006, 08:01 PM~5048958
> *?who`s this nikka?
> *



a dumb noob


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

nice ride homie :thumbsup: so far you have the nicest ride out of stylistics, the rest of stylistics cars are pieces of shit :thumbsdown: sorry but I believe there the worst club in Toledo ive ever seen! even more sorry than that other club no affiliations and thats pretty bad!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5052234
> *nice ride homie  :thumbsup:  so far you have the nicest ride out of stylistics, the rest of stylistics cars are pieces of shit  :thumbsdown: sorry but I believe there the worst club in Toledo ive ever seen! even more sorry than that other club no affiliations and thats pretty bad!
> *


who the fuck is this?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

why dont' you just get those big long metal things that go next to the wheel wells chromed too. That way you can used the chrome support bars too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5052234
> *nice ride homie  :thumbsup:  so far you have the nicest ride out of stylistics, the rest of stylistics cars are pieces of shit  :thumbsdown: sorry but I believe there the worst club in Toledo ive ever seen! even more sorry than that other club no affiliations and thats pretty bad!
> *


fuck off noobie


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2006, 02:25 PM~5053756
> *why dont' you just get those big long metal things that go next to the wheel wells chromed too. That way you can used the chrome support bars too?
> *


i think iam gonna fab up differant supports for those bars


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

iam almost done with my half ass car


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for da homie


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

iam in the process of extending the uppers then i have to cutt out the plate for the lowers i will post pics as soon as i get them


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5052234
> *nice ride homie  :thumbsup:  so far you have the nicest ride out of stylistics, the rest of stylistics cars are pieces of shit  :thumbsdown: sorry but I believe there the worst club in Toledo ive ever seen! even more sorry than that other club no affiliations and thats pretty bad!
> *



Yo man, if you want to down a club and its rides and members, post your fuckin name and location, don't hide behind some fuckin new member name. As for Hosscutlas, he is not a Stylistics member, so his car is straight outta his backyard, not Stylistics, Ohio C.C. Our cars and club get better year after year. FUCK YOU COWARD!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

WHO THE HELL IS THIS ***


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5052234
> *nice ride homie  :thumbsup:  so far you have the nicest ride out of stylistics, the rest of stylistics cars are pieces of shit  :thumbsdown: sorry but I believe there the worst club in Toledo ive ever seen! even more sorry than that other club no affiliations and thats pretty bad!
> *


dude your gay so fuck off


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

give it a while and layitlow will make noobies post there locations


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 07:08 PM~5056403
> *Yo man, if you want to down a club and its rides and members, post your fuckin name and location, don't hide behind some fuckin new member name.  As for Hosscutlas, he is not a Stylistics member, so his car is straight outta his backyard, not Stylistics, Ohio C.C.  Our cars and club get better year after year.  FUCK YOU COWARD!
> *


My names chris if you must know, im from oregon bitch!! are you the one that has that pink pos ride?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

fuck all these fucks they cant hang with the big dogs


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

whos the big dogs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:41 PM~5056578
> *whos the big dogs?
> *


queer bate


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

we did that car for your mom she likes pink and she likes to drop her panttys thats why its called the panty dropper


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 15 2006, 07:41 PM~5056586
> *queer bate
> *


yes all you guys from stylistics are!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

bring it i hop for cash what do you got


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:42 PM~5056592
> *yes all you guys from stylistics are!
> *


iam not in that club no more you fuck stick


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

I got your mom sittin on my lap typen this shit for me right now! thats what i got!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

is she good


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:43 PM~5056605
> *I got your mom sittin on my lap typen this shit for me right now! thats what i got!
> *


why don`t you grow a dick so you can go fuck yourself :angry:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

when you guys become a real club like low 4 life then you guys can talk shit, till then keep your rides at the scrap yard where they belong!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:45 PM~5056628
> *when you guys become a real club like low 4 life then you guys can talk shit, till then keep your rides at the scrap yard where they belong!
> *


do you even got a ride cock sucker


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

well lets put it plain and simple i don't know who you are and don't care.this is bullshit and if you want to knock are club and members what do you have thats better. i got like 20 g's in my shit so whats up


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

yah my ride is your mom!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 07:47 PM~5056639
> *well lets put it plain and simple i don't know who you are and don't care.this is bullshit and if you want to knock are club and members what do you have thats better.  i got like 20 g's in my shit so whats up
> *


is that 20 gs with all the cars in the club put together?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

thats bad ass


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

lets see some pics of your ride then talk shit or shut the fuck up POST EM


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

he`s probobly go a geo metro with 26`s :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

I would if i could but new members cant post pics bitch! how many cars yall got in the club? cars that run not those pos that yall have?


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just what I thought, no ride bitch! Talkin shit and ain't rollin shit! Real club like Low 4 Life huh? How many of them are left?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

send me a email then i'll post em


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

50 members and 2 cars


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 07:51 PM~5056688
> *Just what I thought, no ride bitch!  Talkin shit and ain't rollin shit!  Real club like Low 4 Life huh?  How many of them are left?
> *


 last year no affilations car club was killen you guys! thats pretty sad!


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Fuck that! Meet me up in toledo and hand deliver them pussy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:53 PM~5056708
> *last year no affilations car club was killen you guys! thats pretty sad!
> *


start your own topic fuck face keep all this hatred off my forum


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

you know a lot about are club you were in to bitch


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 07:53 PM~5056707
> *50 members and 2 cars
> *


thats stylistics alright! cant even go to real shows! are you guys gonna compete in indy? probably not your pos wont make it there!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 07:53 PM~5056707
> *50 members and 2 cars
> *


thats stylistics alright! cant even go to real shows! are you guys gonna compete in indy? probably not your pos wont make it there!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

your wagon wont make it


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

No Affiliations - killing us my ass :0 Bunch of 4x4s and trucks with volunteer firefighter light bars Get the fuck outta here with that shit! One s-10 that moved a little bit and it was bent like a bitch


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 09:56 PM~5056741
> *No Affiliations - killing us my ass  :0  Bunch of 4x4s and trucks with volunteer firefighter light bars Get the fuck outta here with that shit!  One s-10 that moved a little bit and it was bent like a bitch
> *


i remember that truck


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 07:54 PM~5056723
> *you know a lot about are club you were in to bitch
> *


when my s10 comes back out, Id never think about joinen your club!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i got a s10 you wanna hop for about a g or so


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

SUCK IT OREGON CHRIS you and haterkilla can start a club of fuckin homos


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 07:59 PM~5056764
> *SUCK IT OREGON CHRIS you and haterkilla can start a club of fuckin homos
> *


is haterkilla yo mom? if so we can start a gang bang club!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

you can take your s10 and hook a trailer to and pull your wagon to indy so it dont break down on the way


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

s-10 from oregon, Must have been on the pages of Lowrider - NOT


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

I really dont have to prove nothing to you stylistics fucks, you cars say it all for you guys. THERE ALL PIECES OF SHIT!!! I know you seen my blue s10 the year before last year bitch! it was the one hoppin at all the shows!! 8 batt 3 showtime pumps!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

just remember i designed your plaque stupid


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

thats it


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Better keep hidin behind that Chris from Oregon shit, cause if you're really the guy rollin a wagon ..............


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 08:05 PM~5056810
> *just remember i designed your plaque stupid
> *


wtf? Ive seen you riden around in your lincoln, and aint never said shit to you! now you wanna talk shit! fuck you!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

we dont have a lincoln


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

try again bitch


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Better hope your boy don't tell us it was you just to save his own ass, he'll give it up just like your mom


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 08:07 PM~5056829
> *Better keep hidin behind that Chris from Oregon shit, cause if you're really the guy rollin a wagon ..............
> *


bitch the day you see my s10 at a show, just respect it, you cant miss it. candy blue with a mural on the hood! fuck you and your gay ass wagon!!!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

I seen those wagons in your club, pos of shit too, all of them!!!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

what ever dude bring it out and and show us what you got we'll respect that but i still want to hop ya


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Son't know shit MF ain't no POS wagons in our club


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 PM~5056858
> *Better hope your boy don't tell us it was you just to save his own ass, he'll give it up just like your mom
> *


witch wagons yours, the pos broke down green one, or the other pos broke down yellow one? there both ugly as fuck!!! yeah bitch I seen all yalls rides at the low 4 life show!!!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

low 4 life bitch one club one love remember that!!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

that shit isnt r shit its latin essince shit


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tell ya what Charlie, I ain't said a fuckin thing about you, your ride, or anything, but I'll tell you one thing - if I find out that you or one of your little friends is bad mouthin our shit - IT'S ON MF To the best of my knowledge, nobody is talkin shit about you not bein in the club, who gives a fuck! I'm tellin you now that it is in your best interest to not allow other people to get you into that kinda shit!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 08:15 PM~5056908
> *that shit isnt r shit its latin essince shit
> *


bitch dont try and deny all those rides, I seen them at the low 4 life show by taz all of them had stylistics stickers on the windows!!! they all tried to hop and broke down, the green wagon broke down, and the cutlass!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i didnt see you out hittin it


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

they all brake down at every show yall go to!!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i didnt see you out hittin it


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

think what you want we dont care about anything but ridin and havin fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

the best thing to do is just not pay any attention to this *** and they might go away


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

those cars rocked stickers for 2 shows at most and the club was just forming, hell it is still in the developing stages - SHIT will be right this year, time to clean house and plaque it up!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

wait till i finish my s10 yall haters from stylistics or lattin essencs what ever you call your selves now, will be bowin down! remember the name low 4 life bitch!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 10:33 PM~5056959
> *those cars rocked stickers for 2 shows at most and the club was just forming, hell it is still in the developing stages - SHIT  will be right this year, time to clean house and plaque it up!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

the only person with a blue s10 with shit on the hood is vince and i dont know what he has against us


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd rather roll it, hit 'em, and brake it then be a little bitch on the sidelines


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 08:33 PM~5056967
> *the only person with a blue s10 with shit on the hood is vince and i dont know what he has against us
> *


fuck you bitches im out!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

thats what i thought vince


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 10:35 PM~5056977
> *fuck you bitches im out!!
> *


stay out and don`t come back cock sucker


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

No shit, vince ain't ever said shit to us, been cool - bet he wouldn't like a little bitch like you goin around playing him online


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chopshopcustoms70_@Mar 15 2006, 08:35 PM~5056981
> *thats what i thought vince
> *


do I know you?


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just another online thug, i bet he don't say shit to us at a show


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

fuck that dude he hasnt seen my shit yet but im sure hes seen my other rides before so talk your shit now bow down later


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

stupid ass probly don`t go to shows


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

yes


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 15 2006, 08:39 PM~5057010
> *stupid ass probly don`t go to shows
> *


fuck you you probably dont go to shows thats why ive never seen your caddy bitch!


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

You act like we can't call vince and say whats up so we know it ain't him


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

the ? is can you figure it out


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 10:40 PM~5057022
> *fuck you  you probably dont go to shows thats why ive never seen your caddy bitch!
> *


my caddy hasn`t seen the streets yet cause iam not finished with it yet BITCH!! butt if you want to keep talking shit iam pretty sure i can talk to a few more people and find out who you are!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

oh by the way suck me long time ***** ass bitch


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5057042
> *my caddy hasn`t seen the streets yet cause iam not finished with it yet BITCH!! butt if you want to keep talking shit iam pretty sure i can talk to a few more people and find out who you are!!
> *


just ask your mom she knows!!!


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Post that name up for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 10:44 PM~5057049
> *just ask your mom she knows!!!
> *


what that your a limp dick asshole!!!!!!!


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

hoss some day ill come teach you how to really wrap a frame! not bullshit you done!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

this dude is funny


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

email me some pics of your mountain bike and ill post them


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

fuck yeah he is, too many wrong answers like somebody is purposely tryin to throw us off, cause they know better than to talk shit outright - just proves we're *BADASSMUTHAFUCKAS*


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 10:45 PM~5057062
> *Post that name up for sure
> *


i think i know who it is. there is this little punk ass kid that lives in northwood i think he`s got a dark blue rusty ass s10 with a lower kit on it ive seen him rollin around toledo actin like he`s gettin hydro`s he`s a buster mommy and daddy buys him everthing not sure what his name is butt i can find out


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i got a lowering kit to its calle switchs


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 15 2006, 08:49 PM~5057112
> *i think i know who it is. there is this little punk ass kid that lives in northwood i think he`s got a dark blue rusty ass s10 with a lower kit on it ive seen him rollin around toledo actin like he`s gettin hydro`s he`s a buster mommy and daddy buys him everthing not sure what his name is butt i can find out
> *


fuck you!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 10:53 PM~5057142
> *fuck you!!
> *


oh did i hit you in a soft spot stuipd ass. i got a good idea that it is this little punk he hangs around those chub club kids!!


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

ive kindly asked this dude 2 times to hop and he wont whats


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

he can`t hopp his shit pile will bottom out punk asss kid


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

think i can take him


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like we're rollin to Northwood


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Whos the chub club?


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

i can do that. i'll give him 2 months to get his shit together and we can do this


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 10:59 PM~5057191
> *Whos the chub club?
> *


a bunch of fat kids that go around jackin cars and shit i think there the mutha fucker that got my cutty just before that show at the sports arena


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

He ain't shit Chop


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH THEM


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothin to say now huh magnificent ****


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

we got his true colors out and he`s scared


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

slick where was that ad about that shop


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

hydraulics section, page 1, new installer in ohio


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

how high are all you guys hittin n e way?

you guys are close enough ..you should come down for the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS picnic.reat time food for everyone..after cruise too.



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=234607


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

SEE YA AROUND THE BLOCK THIS SUMMER *MAGNIFICENT ****


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

where at?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

then will kick his ass sea bass


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 15 2006, 09:13 PM~5057302
> *how high are all you guys hittin n e way?
> 
> you guys are close enough ..you should come down for the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS picnic.reat time food for everyone..after cruise too.
> *


when im done with my shit ill take it. as soon as im done ill be hittin 60 inches!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

damn server


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

oh shit it`s working again


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

seams like that little bitch was scraed off!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

60 inches must be everyones goal...lil more than STREET but still not radical cool hope to see you guys out in july :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

damn, shit started heating up in this bitch


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

only 60 inches?

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 08:13 PM~5056895
> *witch wagons yours, the pos broke down green one, or the other pos broke down yellow one? there both ugly as fuck!!!  yeah bitch I seen all yalls rides at the low 4 life show!!!
> *


I own the green one bitch :angry: first of all ***** I have more money in my ride than you will ever see in your life! not to mention I have 2 more rides motherfucker! a civic on switches in the prosses of coming back out, and a full size chevy truck with 22s and spinners. Ill meet you at any show, make sure they put you in my class so I can whip that ass. If you cant compete with me, then shut the fuck up hater! believe me Im the last person you wanna talk shit to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry hoss didnt meen to be on here talkin shit on your post, but ****** always haten on me, and Im gettin real tired of it!


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216 BORICUA_@Mar 16 2006, 09:51 AM~5058883
> *sorry hoss didnt meen to be on here talkin shit on your post, but ****** always haten on me, and Im gettin real tired of it!
> *




Yo *****, i seen you shit in person mayne! Looks good homie, i guess you will just have to show bitches whas up


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 16 2006, 01:55 PM~5061342
> *Yo *****, i seen you shit in person mayne!  Looks good homie, i guess you will just have to show bitches whas up
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 15 2006, 09:42 PM~5056592
> *yes all you guys from stylistics are!
> *


TELL ME WHERE YOU BE AT
***** I'LL BUST YOU AND YOUR MOMMA BITCH
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 15 2006, 10:19 PM~5056921
> *Tell ya what Charlie, I ain't said a fuckin thing about you, your ride, or anything, but I'll tell you one thing - if I find out that you or one of your little friends is bad mouthin our shit - IT'S ON MF   To the best of my knowledge, nobody is talkin shit about you not bein in the club, who gives a fuck!  I'm tellin you now that it is in your best interest to not allow other people to get you into that kinda shit!
> *


THATS KIND OF FUCKED UP MIKE :uh:


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Said it earlier and I'll say it again - this year is gonna get shit straight! Time to clean house and Plaque it up for whoever is REALLY down!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 16 2006, 05:16 PM~5061943
> *Said it earlier and I'll say it again - this year is gonna get shit straight!  Time to clean house and Plaque it up for whoever is REALLY down!
> *


and i hope thats not saying 
what i think it is


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Mar 16 2006, 05:20 PM~5062002
> *and i hope thats not saying
> what i think it is
> *



what do you think i'm tryin to say


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

what it dew guys?


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216 BORICUA_@Mar 16 2006, 07:40 AM~5058853
> *I own the green one bitch :angry: first of all ***** I have more money in my ride than you will ever see in your life! not to mention I have 2 more rides motherfucker! a civic on switches in the prosses of coming back out, and a full size chevy truck with 22s and spinners. Ill meet you at any show, make sure they put you in my class so I can whip that ass. If you cant compete with me, then shut the fuck up hater!  believe me Im the last person you wanna talk shit to!!!!!!!!!
> *


yous a bitch just like the rest of the hoes!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnificent 1_@Mar 17 2006, 10:28 PM~5071894
> *yous a bitch just like the rest of the hoes!
> *


  the only bitch on here is you! Dam theres some haters on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

THIS SHIT IS WHY I STARTED A DIFFERANT FORUM IAM NOT POSTING ANYMORE ON THIS ONE !!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 18 2006, 12:00 PM~5074830
> *THIS SHIT IS WHY I STARTED A DIFFERANT FORUM IAM NOT POSTING ANYMORE ON THIS ONE !!
> *


where?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 16 2006, 11:05 PM~5064324
> *what do you think i'm tryin to say
> *


if you have some problem w/ me mike?


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Got no problem with you in particular! Just stating the facts that were discussed at the last meeting! Feel free to verify that with the prez

Changes this year ( not really changes, have been in effect the whole time, just will be enforced this year )

1. Must show up for meetings
2. Must make effort to get car ready for shows
3. Must attend shows
4. Must pay dues on time
5. Must be in contact with prez
etc. etc. etc.

These are things that I am talkin about when I say REALLY down. That shit EARNS you a plaque.

That is for everybody! Prez on down.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5082622
> *Got no problem with you in particular!  Just stating the facts that were discussed at the last meeting!  Feel free to verify that with the prez
> 
> Changes this year ( not really changes, have been in effect the whole time, just will be enforced this year )
> ...



all that shit should have been manditory when you guys started running a C.C

:thumbsup: .

NO HATE, JUST PUTING 2cent in


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5082622
> *Got no problem with you in particular!  Just stating the facts that were discussed at the last meeting!  Feel free to verify that with the prez
> 
> Changes this year ( not really changes, have been in effect the whole time, just will be enforced this year )
> ...


well 'bout the only thing ya got me is #4
i'll give you that one!
when i'm working on my car
i aint going to drop what i'm doing to go to meeting.
eddie knows i was pulling the body off the frame,
i had just called him about 1 hour before the meeting
not complain'n but it is hard to get your car ready 4 a show
when you are working on someone else's ride!
i aint never had a problem working any other members cars 
to help them out.
i also work 2 jobs and do work on the side
so i can't make it to every meeting.....every show.......
and as 4 being in contact eddie gots my # . and i call him and 
go to his shop 

and if anyone has a problem w/ me or how i do things
then fuck it !
i do what i can thats all i can do..........................................


if you want to vote me out then i guess you do what you do
i 'm not hate'n or talk'n shit ................. but it is what it is


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

The way it is right now - you are out. You can call Eddie and see whats up, but if you don't get in contact with him, thats the way it will stand.


----------



## chopshopcustoms70 (Feb 20, 2006)

thats to bad :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------

